

The Anti-Flirt Club - mangeletti
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Flirt_Club

======
reubenmorais
>Miss Helen Brown, 639 Longfellow Street

>Miss Alice Reighly of 1400 Harvard Street

I wonder how we started and when we stopped mentioning people's addresses like
that in news writing.

------
bicx
While obviously dated, a lot of it is common practice these days. You know,
because every man is a sex predator at heart.

